# La distribution Fedora



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Mille pardons si la question a été déjà "postée" : j'aimerai savoir si l'un de vous a déjà installé la distribution Fedora ou une autre sur un iBook G3 (PowerPC) 600 Mhz avec 640 Mo de Ram ?

Mon but étant de faire évoluer mon iBook dont l'OS Tiger finira par ne plus être soutenu par Apple que la machine quant à elle sera toujours en pleine forme.

Merci d'avance.

A+


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

J'ai seulement testé fedora sur un pc donc je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut niveau compatibilité avec le matos apple. 

Après je sais que fedora 11 existe en ppc donc tu peux te lancer sans problème dans l'instalation =) 
Lien vers f11 ppc



Sinon une petite arch serait vraiment bien adaptée à ton ibook(car d'une légerté sans égale). Par contre là tu va devoir mettre la main à la pate, l'installation est bien moins user friendly^^(et tu installes un système sans dm ni wm donc tu va devoir jouer avec la console ( la vrais pas un ersatz en graphique) pour installer Xorg & ton Wm. Mais c'est pas impossible et c'est vraiment gratifiant =)

Arch PPC


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Merci,

N'étant pas un as de la ligne de commande Terminal, console ou autre je m'essayerais plutôt vers une Fedora c'est certain.

A+


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

Après tu as ubuntu qui fonctionne vraiment bien sur mac =) (mais c'est un peu lourd par contre).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Revenant des JDLL, on m'a certifié que seul Fedora permettait d'utiliser un iBook G3 (un PowerPC de 600 Mhz avec un minimum de 512 Mo de Ram), cf ma config ci-dessous dans ma signature.

Pour ce qui est de AmigaOs seul le Mac Mini G4 peut être urilisé.

A+


----------



## GillesF (18 Octobre 2009)

et bien on t'as menti ! 

Non plus sérieusement, ubuntu tournera sur ta machine mais c'est vrai que si tu ne prends pas xubuntu, ca risque d'être un peu plus lourd qu'une fedora


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Non sans blague on me mentirait à moi pauvre petit chaperon rouge ! 

Dont acte concernant ton autre distribution, mais il est vrai que la légèreté sera l'un des points fondamentaux quant à détermination d'une distribution à installer sur l'iBook G3 et je ne pourrai pas non plus concernant l'interface graphique installer gnome mais peut être Xfce.

A+


----------



## Elesthor (19 Octobre 2009)

Fin honnêtement ça me fait assez rire de voir que les gens prennent telle ou telle distro pour sa prétendue légèreté. Une distro c'est le kernel et le gestionnaire de paquets (oui ya autre choses mais je simplifie à mort). Ca reste du noyau linux ce qui peut éventuellement pomper c'est le DM/WM(gnome, xfce, kde, flux/open-box, awsome,...) . 

Donc tu peux installer la distro de ton choix (ex fedora ) puis enlever son DM/WM (gnome de base me semble sur f11) pour mettre celui de ton choix (question légèreté je te conseillerais les *box qui sont réactifs , voir awsome (et les tillings-wm) si tu as un peu de temps pour configurer). 


Ps: après c'est sur que une linux from scratch ou une arch sera toujours plus rapide qu'une ubuntu , mais pour une utilisation lambda sur un ibbok no problemo tout passe).

Et tu verras si tu franchis le pas pour un environnement léger ton pc te paraîtra renaître =)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Fin honnêtement ça me fait assez rire de voir que les gens prennent telle ou telle distro pour sa prétendue légèreté. Une distro c'est le kernel et le gestionnaire de paquets (oui ya autre choses mais je simplifie à mort). Ca reste du noyau linux ce qui peut éventuellement pomper c'est le DM/WM(gnome, xfce, kde, flux/open-box, awsome,...) .
> 
> Donc tu peux installer la distro de ton choix (ex fedora ) puis enlever son DM/WM (gnome de base me semble sur f11) pour mettre celui de ton choix (question légèreté je te conseillerais les *box qui sont réactifs , voir awsome (et les tillings-wm) si tu as un peu de temps pour configurer).
> 
> ...



Dont acte. Si je vais à Tain l'hermitage je verrai bien.

Merci pour mon Mac.

A+


----------

